

When is the worst time to submit something to HN? - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2011/when-is-the-worst-time-to-submit-a-story-to-hacker-news/

======
joejohnson
Maybe because everyone is at lunch?

~~~
mmaunder
:-) I guess all the voters are at lunch and the submitters are hard at work.

